

Show HN: a partial markdown implementation with angular.js - benatkin
https://github.com/benatkin/ng-template-markdown
Because this just uses angular.js templates, the HTML is sanitized, and only the DOM nodes that represent data that&#x27;s changed are manipulated while editing the markdown source.<p>This is also an example of how partial templates have access to variables and how the variables can be set with ng-init before including the template with ng-include.
======
benatkin
Because this just uses angular.js templates, the HTML is sanitized, and only
the DOM nodes that represent data that's changed are manipulated while editing
the markdown source.

This is also an example of how partial templates have access to variables and
how the variables can be set with ng-init before including the template with
ng-include.

